# First WIP post - New workshed



## Out int shed (24 Feb 2009)

Hello Chaps, 

Found this site just over a month ago. I have enjoyed reading the informative and funny posts - I think its now time for me to contribute.

Here's my first post, and I think it only right that it should be a WIP of my new workshed. 

So far, I have spent 1 weekend pulling down the old shed and outbuildings: 







Yes, that is a fox on the roof. 

After the old shed, there was an outside poo loo to come down. This pick shows the brick out house after it met my sledge hammer for a day. You can just see the remains of the door lining of the out house on the right. 

note to self; must remember to turn of the water supply to the toilet before pulling the walls down! 






After another day of bashing, the hardcore is ready for sand then concrete. 






Once a new slab is laid I can crack on with the floor joists. 3x2 should do, 400 centres spanning 2.3 meters. I have some 32mm T&G to go on top of the joists. 

Total shed floor will be 2.3X4.2m or there abouts. Im thinking of putting breeze blocks down onto the concrete slab and laying the joists onto those. Is it a good idea to lay the blocks into the wet concrete to set them in?

p.s - how do i make the pictures bigger - they have a native resolution of 1280X1024 so cant understand why they are so small, unless google picture hosting shrinks the picture size??


----------



## John. B (24 Feb 2009)

Out int shed, ( how Yorkshire) Welcome to the forum.
Your pics, Host them on photobucket. You should be able to resize them.


John. B


----------



## gidon (24 Feb 2009)

Out int shed":37acw0r0 said:


> p.s - how do i make the pictures bigger - they have a native resolution of 1280X1024 so cant understand why they are so small, unless google picture hosting shrinks the picture size??



You need to select the size you want from the drop down box on the right. You can also manually reszie them by changing the value after the s (currently s144). Here is one changed to s640 .






Cheers

Gidon


----------



## Out int shed (28 Feb 2009)

Day 2 - although its weekend number 2

Got most of the timbers for the shed home. Thank goodness for merc sprinter vans!

This lot will have to be moved tomorrow. Otherwise it will be a task to get the bins out for Monday!






Sole plates cut to length (4.25x2.3), half lap joints pre treated and then treated again after cutting.


----------



## jhwbigley (28 Feb 2009)

l like how you have gone to the trouble to label the plant and also the plant pot :lol: 

looking good.

John


----------



## Out int shed (1 Mar 2009)

Day 3, 

First to go down was the 2x3 floor joists, step ladders are a poor replacement for a long bench!






I made sure the joists and the bordering 2x6 were square and level then started to layout the 32mm floor boards











The floor is now covered with tarp, please be kind weather. Unfortunately I wont have next weekend free!!


----------



## trousers (1 Mar 2009)

OIS
Can't see a damp proof course under your timbers?


----------



## Out int shed (2 Mar 2009)

No dpc trousers, 

I thought about it for quite a while but in the end decided to do without. 

The frame of the floor sits almost a foot off the concrete slab, which is itself about 4" off ground level. All the treated timbers are sat directly onto concrete blocks, and then in between each block there is a 2" air gap to allow circulation to minimise any damp. 

Although the flooring is currently untreated, the underside of the boards will be thoroughly treated before the boards are fixed. 

All the frame work is 2x's treated plus a third treatment on top on the cut faces and ends. 

The whole building will be wrapped up in a log lap skin which has been given a four coat treatment, its almost impenetrable. 

I've had an existing shed built to the same principle and that lasted 5 years until I out grew it! When I took the shed down there was no damp damage to the timbers at all.


----------



## Out int shed (7 Mar 2009)

Day 4

Weather held (just) today so I cracked on with the stud work, didn't get the noggins done but that's an easy one for the next weekend.


----------



## DeanN (7 Mar 2009)

The stud work looks to be tight-up against the thatchwork, how are you planning on finishing that side of the building, and equally important - maintaining it?


----------



## joiner_sim (7 Mar 2009)

It looks like its coming on very nicely now! :wink: I've been watched this topic for a while, and its time I posted to it. I have to admit, I'm jealous you can re-build and expand your shed. Unfortunatley, for me time & money is very much a problem, also it's my mum n dads house, so I won't be here forever to warrant expansion. Good luck with yours though! :wink:


----------



## Out int shed (7 Mar 2009)

Your right Dean, it is pretty close to the thatch. That side of the building (and all sides) will be clad in loglap which has been given a 4 coat treatment - I didn't ask for the treatment, a customer returned it as rejects so I got it cheap! The loglap wont need maintaining for a long long time.

The thatch will be removed before the cladding goes up.


----------



## Out int shed (8 Mar 2009)

ARRRRR!!!

bloody crazy wind and rain last night battered the tarp cover i had laid down, i nearly lost a 10' x 5' plastic sheet to the elements.

The result of this was an early start today moping up the mess damn it.

and its due to chuck it down in the afternoon boo hoo


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Mar 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I had a great laugh looking at your improvised 'outrigger' for your chop-saw.
Thanks for that. I needed cheering up.  

Bester luck with t'shed, and make something for the neighbours! :lol:


----------



## chippy1970 (14 Mar 2009)

Out int shed":3hhqe5tf said:


> ARRRRR!!!
> 
> bloody crazy wind and rain last night battered the tarp cover i had laid down, i nearly lost a 10' x 5' plastic sheet to the elements.
> 
> ...



I remmember when I built mine I built the sides on the ground then lifted it all up and while away one weekend I left a huge tarp across, but there was no roof only a step ladder in the middle and a few 4x2 's to support it. When I came home on the sunday the tarp had filled up so much with rain that the ladder just tore thru the tarp and flooded the workshop GRRR.


----------



## Maverick.uk (14 Mar 2009)

Benchwayze":3teo248k said:


> I had a great laugh looking at your improvised 'outrigger' for your chop-saw.
> Thanks for that. I needed cheering up.



I've used the exact same method, and using the same make of steps by the looks of it, on more than one occasion. Its amazing what you can do when you have to.

I've now got myself a couple of those roller stand thingies.

Cheers

Mav


----------



## Out int shed (14 Mar 2009)

Its like a game of chance with tarps, you never know when mr wind will decide to take your plastic for a ride!

Had a good day today with the build. Had a slightly later start than planned but non the less I got all the walls up and cladded although there is a wee bit left to do to the left of the door opening:






sorry 'bout the light, I ran out of day!:






Another view:






Tomorrow, weather permitting, I shall mostly be cladding, and making trusses.


----------



## DaveL (14 Mar 2009)

Well that looks like good progress, I hope you get a good day tomorrow.


----------



## Pete Robinson (15 Mar 2009)

Looking good so far!!

You do need to make a space for your fox though.....keep wild life alive...put out bin bags with food scraps in so you can scrape them up in the morning!! Seriously.... I love to see wildlife thrive and encourage it, foxes are beautiful creatures trying to survive just like the rest of us... don't hate them like some people do...hate the world we live in....its only what we make it!!!


----------



## mailee (15 Mar 2009)

Looking good so far. :wink: I see you have the same cheapo mitre saw as me. I got mine when they had them on offer at B&Poo, been happy with it for cutting small mouldings and the like. Much easier than humping the De Walt around. :wink:


----------



## Maia28 (15 Mar 2009)

I do love a workshop build  

I also had the same mitre saw, but the switch went dodgy on mine and wouldn't turn off. Looking forward to seeing more progress,
Andy


----------



## Out int shed (15 Mar 2009)

Hello all, just a quick note.

-Finished all cladding
-Coach bolted all walls together
-Treated all exposed cut ends
-Built 4 trusses' at just under 10deg pitch
-Temporarily fitted trusses with clamps
-Tarp'd up everything as I wont have time to play on this again until next weekend.







Next week the roof is to be fitted. 10mm polycarb roof sheets at 700cc - 5mt long and bendy as buggary, hope it doesn't rain. Then my love can move in, a Scheppach 4010ci 12" table saw. Hmmmmmmm 

Ta ta for now


----------



## Out int shed (15 Mar 2009)

I must say, that little chop saw has done me a great service. The only probs I have with it is the fence tends to get clogged up and forced up out of level. Other than that its a cracking little portable happily cutting though 2x3's. Poor thing will need a good final resting place soon, its now been with me for 5 years!


----------



## Out int shed (21 Mar 2009)

Got the roof on! We have had great weather recently so ive been able to get rid of the dreaded tarp and stick the roof up.

Roof is 10mm polycarb sheets fixed to timber trusses using glazing bars, a really clever bit of plastic:






A view of the trusses and a teasing shot of my new best friend, a scheppach 4010ci:











This is t'other end of shed showing old bench soon to be replaced, and a load of bits and tools stored (dumped) on top of it:






And a shot of the whole thing, water proof roof but no doors just yet:






Now, the table saw. It has come with a 2.1m sliding carriage arm. This is a bit too big for me so I would love to swap with the smaller 1.4m (i think) carriage - does anyone have one and would like to swap?


----------



## Out int shed (19 Apr 2009)

Hello all,

It has been some time since I last posted but things had slowed due to weather, social responsibilities and baby's but anywho. I have finished off the exterior of the workshed, its weather proof and thanks to the polycarb roof its quite hot inside, and its only April.






First thing to do was make a new bench. I wanted a tall work surface as I didn't want to bend too much. I also wanted a bench that was deep, wide and importantly, heavy as I still do a lot of chopping out by hand and I want to avoid bench wobble!

Cut legs (4"x4"x900mm - Redwood 5th's) then cut out the half laps, first on the table saw, then finished with the chisel. Finished all the bits so that in the end I got a heavy duty frame: 











Now, I know its ugly and I know they're only half laps but I wanted to do this job quickly so as not to eat into another weekend. 






The frame was then topped with a 7'x3'x2" hardwood-ply flame break door, very solid, very heavy. You can see it on the right of this pic:






So thats the workshed done, time to get cracking on the remainder of the project list, its grown quite large over the winter since the demise of my old shed.

Thank you for all your comments, I hope you have enjoyed reading my post.


----------

